# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چطور میشه رفت رشته حلال احمر ؟

## konkur100

سلام
کسی از دوستان اطلاعی داره که چطور میشه رفت رشته حلال احمر یا امداد و نجات درس خوند ؟ کدوم رشته یا شاخه باید رفت ؟ چه رتبه ای نیاز داره ؟

----------


## imaginedragon

رشته نیست اصلا ! درواقع ی سری کارای داوطلبانه ست! ی سری کلاس های خاص داره که باید شرکت کنید 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## broslee

هلال احمر درست تره به معنی هلال  ماه قرمز

----------


## h.m2010

> سلام
> کسی از دوستان اطلاعی داره که چطور میشه رفت رشته حلال احمر یا امداد و نجات درس خوند ؟ کدوم رشته یا شاخه باید رفت ؟ چه رتبه ای نیاز داره ؟


از طریق دانشگاه  علمی کاربردی  هلال احمر 
 بازار کارش خوب نیست

----------


## GUST

> سلام
> کسی از دوستان اطلاعی داره که چطور میشه رفت رشته حلال احمر یا امداد و نجات درس خوند ؟ کدوم رشته یا شاخه باید رفت ؟ چه رتبه ای نیاز داره ؟


]
چطوری میشه رفت؟! 
این که خیلی ساده است !  :Yahoo (31): با توکل به خدا :Yahoo (105): همینجوری میرن حتی پزشکی ! به جان خودم ! :Yahoo (16):

----------


## namkarbary

سلام 
من یه دوستی داشتم خیلی پرت تشریف داشت..موقعی که ما داشتیم خودمون میکشتیم درس میخوندیم ایشون داشت تو خیابونا ول می چرخید...
دو سال پیش تابستون بهش گفتم بیا بریم هلال احمر ببینم چه خبره بالاخره فانه دیگه حداقل بلیط استخرش مجانیه!...رفتیم مرکز هلال احمر شهر ثبت نام کردیم من موقع درس کشیدم کنار ولی این موند...
الان من دارم پشت کنکور دست پا میزنم ایشون شده رئیس جذب نمی دونم چی چی...ماهی300 هزارتومن درآمد داره(درحال حاضر)دو هفته دیگه هم میخوان ببرنش مشهد...از سال بعد هم میخواد رشته  هلال احمر بخونه فک میکنم دانشگاه علمی کابردی...بعدش بخاطر سابقش حتما استخدام میشه....
عاشق یه دختره هم شده تو هلال احمر!!!!!
دیگه تصمیم باخودت...

----------


## konkur100

> هلال احمر درست تره به معنی هلال  ماه قرمز


بله . حواسم نبود شرمنده

----------


## konkur100

> سلام 
> من یه دوستی داشتم خیلی پرت تشریف داشت..موقعی که ما داشتیم خودمون میکشتیم درس میخوندیم ایشون داشت تو خیابونا ول می چرخید...
> دو سال پیش تابستون بهش گفتم بیا بریم هلال احمر ببینم چه خبره بالاخره فانه دیگه حداقل بلیط استخرش مجانیه!...رفتیم مرکز هلال احمر شهر ثبت نام کردیم من موقع درس کشیدم کنار ولی این موند...
> الان من دارم پشت کنکور دست پا میزنم ایشون شده رئیس جذب نمی دونم چی چی...ماهی300 هزارتومن درآمد داره(درحال حاضر)دو هفته دیگه هم میخوان ببرنش مشهد...از سال بعد هم میخواد رشته  هلال احمر بخونه فک میکنم دانشگاه علمی کابردی...بعدش بخاطر سابقش حتما استخدام میشه....
> عاشق یه دختره هم شده تو حلال احمر!!!!!
> دیگه تصمیم باخودت...


گل پسر اطلاعی نداری نیا خواهش میکنم ازت که تیکه ننداز . خب بگو نمیدووووونم تمام ! اینطوری خودتو سبک هم نکردی

----------


## konkur100

> از طریق دانشگاه  علمی کاربردی  هلال احمر 
>  بازار کارش خوب نیست


اخه من شنیده بودم یه رشته شبیه هلال احمر بود که تا رتبه های نزدیگ 40 هزار هم میگیره ولی اسم دقیقشو فراموش کردم

----------


## namkarbary

> گل پسر اطلاعی نداری نیا خواهش میکنم ازت که تیکه ننداز . خب بگو نمیدووووونم تمام ! اینطوری خودتو سبک هم نکردی


چیز بدی نگفتم واقعیت بود...
میتونم هر سوالی که داری ازش بپرسم بهت بگم...
اتفاقا دیروز صبح دیدمش رای گیری داشتن تو هلال احمر...نمی دونم برا چی..
تو اگه اطلاعات داشتی که تاپیک نمی زدی برادر من...
اینم برای این گفتم حواست باشه به بعدش چون بودجه هلال احمر امسال خیلی کم شده...برای همین به راحتی نیرو جذب نمی کنن...

----------


## h.m2010

> اخه من شنیده بودم یه رشته شبیه هلال احمر بود که تا رتبه های نزدیگ 40 هزار هم میگیره ولی اسم دقیقشو فراموش کردم


فوریت های پزشکی ؟

----------


## konkur100

> فوریت های پزشکی ؟


اره شاید یه همچین چیزایی

----------


## namkarbary

فوریت پزشکی همون اورژانسه و از رشته های تجربیه...رشته خیلی خوبیه و بازارکارش بهتر از هلال احمره...

هلال احمر رشته های زیادی داره قبول شدن توش راحته ولی جذب نیرو خیلی کم داره باید سابقه کار داشته باشی
اینا همش رشته های هلال احمره :


دوره کاردانی ناپیوسته خدمات پرورشیدوره کاردانی ناپیوسته امداد سوانحدوره کاردانی ناپیوسته مترجمی زبان انگلیسیدوره کاردانی ناپیوسته مترجمی زبان عربیدوره کارشناسی ناپیوسته مدیریت عملیات امداد و نجاتدوره کارشناسی ناپیوسته مدیریت امداد در سوانح (طبیعی- غیرطبیعی)دوره کارشناسی پیوسته اعضاء مصنوعی و وسایل کمکیدوره کارشناسی ناپیوسته مدیریت فرهنگیدوره کارشناسی ناپیوسته مهندسی ارتباطات و فنآوری اطلاعات-ictکارشناسی حرفه‌ای ارشد بهداشت روانی اجتماعی در بحرانکارشناسی حرفه‌ای ارشد سیستم‌های اطلاعاتی مدیریت سوانح

----------

